# كتب لحام جامد طحن



## سعد حمايه الله (28 ديسمبر 2009)

welder manual

الرايط
http://www.scribd.com/doc/21348594/Welders-Manual 

أرجوكم الدعاء


----------



## kaysoom (30 ديسمبر 2009)

وفقك الله وبارك بك


----------



## GeoOo (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم


----------

